# Porsche 997 Carrera 4S Basalt Black( 2006) detailing



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

In Sydney at the moment detailing some interesting cars, this car was done back in 2008 in Melbourne, we are now in 2011 and it finally got the treatment it deserved.

This is how it looked like back in 2008 ( these photos were taken at his place )





































Not many 50/50 back 2008 I only had one day to do the job so I had to get craking !













































































































This was done in November this year before my Sydney Detailing Trip
As you will see from the following photos there is a distinctive difference in the condition compared to 2008 ( which was in a much better state ).























































Four years of neglect !










Time to get this baby looking good again 
Nice snow foam to loosen up four years of dirt 









50/50 of the bonnet































































This is what I used to remove those deep scratches on the roof !








































































Final shots after 20 hours work over two days ! LSP Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant ! Please enjoy !





























































































































































































Thank you for reading my write up I hope you have enjoyed it !

Best Regards
Mario

Coming up next ( Sydney Detailing Trip )











Here's another sneak preview







*


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! Nice, but I'm really waiting for the 928 S4! :argie:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Good work, but I also want to see the 928!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Bravo great work as always buddy :thumb:

mike


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mario always on Top of the detailing scene. :thumb:

Sometime we should make a dream team for detailing , you will BE there 100% sure 

Regards

Rui


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work and shots there mario. Top job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Posambique said:


> Wow! Nice, but I'm really waiting for the 928 S4! :argie:


*Thanks buddy , yes I know you are waiting for the 928 S4 it's coming soon 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> Good work, but I also want to see the 928!


*Thanks mate, you are second in line for the 928 S4 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Bravo great work as always buddy :thumb:
> 
> mike


*Thanks Mike , much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Great work..


*Thanks Tony :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Mario always on Top of the detailing scene. :thumb:
> 
> Sometime we should make a dream team for detailing , you will BE there 100% sure
> 
> ...


*Thank you Rui , for your kind comments always appreciate them very much .
We can, let , Jessie , you and Mike, and me, form that team ! :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Nice work and shots there mario. Top job


*Thank you Matt , I'm glad you like my work and photos ! Sorry mate I made a mistake with your name before !

More nice cars to come !

Mario
*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thank you Rui , for your kind comments always appreciate them very much .
> We can, let , Jessie , you and Mike, and me, form that team ! :thumb:
> 
> Best Regards
> ...


Done :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Very impressive work


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Just a heads-up that you can see the registration number on the parking permit or whatever it is that's in the windscreen.

Whether it matters or not I have no idea


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan_S said:


> Very impressive work


Thank you Dan :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bel said:


> Just a heads-up that you can see the registration number on the parking permit or whatever it is that's in the windscreen.
> 
> Whether it matters or not I have no idea


No, it doesn't matter because you can't see the registration number !

Thanks any way .


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work Mario!:thumb:


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazing car and nice work!

Black looks 100% better when it's spotless


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work as always!
Congratulations!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan_S said:


> Very impressive work


Thanks Dan !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Great work Mario!:thumb:


*Thanks John, glad you like it :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GraemeM said:


> Amazing car and nice work!
> 
> Black looks 100% better when it's spotless


*Thanks Graeme, yes , I love working on Porsche's one of my favourite cars after a Ferrari 

It does look 100% better when it's properly detailed :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stefstef said:


> Nice work as always!
> Congratulations!


*Thanks Stef :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for your kind comments and feedback as always very much appreciated :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AlexTsinos said:


> Great work


*Thanks Alex, much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

My favorite car,in my favorite color,detailed by my favorite detailer.

What else could i ask for more?

Greeeaaat Work!

Christos.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice indeed looks super


----------



## Mad Mental Jock (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey very cool work. I also like the seat with rollers and knee pads. Are these readily available in the uk ?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

nuberlis said:


> My favorite car,in my favorite color,detailed by my favorite detailer.
> 
> What else could i ask for more?
> 
> ...


*Thanks Christos, I'm glad you like my work buddy it makes posting these write-ups worthwhile:thumb:

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

gb270 said:


> very nice indeed looks super


*Thanks mate , much appreciated :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mad Mental Jock said:


> Hey very cool work. I also like the seat with rollers and knee pads. Are these readily available in the uk ?


*Thanks mate , glad you like it , I'm not sure it these seats are available in UK ?

Mario *


----------

